# unable to line up shear pin holes on st224



## powderhound

Today I ran over some rope and the auger on my st224 pulled it in and jammed. One of the shear bolts broke and I had to remove the other to unwind the rope from the auger(both sides). Now I can't find the holes in the center of the auger shaft to push the new shear pins into. I think the rope may have wedged the shafts apart from both sides of the gearcase because I can see a gap where it comes out of both sides of the gearcase. I can turn the input shaft from the impeller freely by hand and it doesn't seem to engage with the auger shaft. Have the shear bolts failed to protect the gears, and if so, is there a video or tutorial somewhere showing how to replace the gears (if I can find replacements)?


----------



## snowman123

Without seeing it it's a guessing game but it sound like the shaft slip past the hole and it's going to take lots of heat to align them up.


----------



## SayItAintSnow

Powderhound,

Well, you can speculate as to what actually happened there mechanically, but I suspect that the only way you are going to know for sure, (_and likely the only way you are going to be able to effect a viable repair_), is unfortunately, separating the auger assembly from the tractor, and disassembling the impeller and gearbox to see where/if there is damage. :sad2:

The fact that you can rotate the impeller and the augers do not turn certainly implies that something happened inside the gearbox, and even though it's going to be a fair amount of work, you'll want to be sure about the repair.

I assume from your description that the augers themselves will not slide on the shaft at all, which would be pretty typical. All of which points to pulling this thing apart carefully, and inspecting everything. :icon_scratch:

Not an easy job for sure, but not really that bad either for someone who is mechanically inclined. Most of us have been there, having to disassemble a gearbox to replace one of those shiny brass gears before. The first time I did one and was told the *price* for the gear, I wondered if the gear was made of _gold_ instead of brass. :surprise:

Donyboy73 on Youtube has a couple of good videos dealing with separating the machine, rebuilding the gearbox, and loosening up the augers from the shafts, if I remember correctly. So if you've never done any of this, watching those would be a good starting point. 

Good luck with that. :thumbsup:
.
.


----------



## orangputeh

SayItAintSnow said:


> Powderhound,
> 
> Well, you can speculate as to what actually happened there mechanically, but I suspect that the only way you are going to know for sure, (_and likely the only way you are going to be able to effect a viable repair_), is unfortunately, separating the auger assembly from the tractor, and disassembling the impeller and gearbox to see where/if there is damage. :sad2:
> 
> The fact that you can rotate the impeller and the augers do not turn certainly implies that something happened inside the gearbox, and even though it's going to be a fair amount of work, you'll want to be sure about the repair.
> 
> I assume from your description that the augers themselves will not slide on the shaft at all, which would be pretty typical. All of which points to pulling this thing apart carefully, and inspecting everything. :icon_scratch:
> 
> Not an easy job for sure, but not really that bad either for someone who is mechanically inclined. Most of us have been there, having to disassemble a gearbox to replace one of those shiny brass gears before. The first time I did one and was told the *price* for the gear, I wondered if the gear was made of _gold_ instead of brass. :surprise:
> 
> Donyboy73 on Youtube has a couple of good videos dealing with separating the machine, rebuilding the gearbox, and loosening up the augers from the shafts, if I remember correctly. So if you've never done any of this, watching those would be a good starting point.
> 
> Good luck with that. :thumbsup:
> .
> .


agree with you. had a Honda eat a tarp . tried an easy fix of pulling and cutting everything out. eventually I had to remove the auger assembly and impeller and take it all apart. even though it looked clean alltogether there were bits of the tarp wedged in all over the place.

so took it all apart, cleaned and regreased, checked bearings, new shear pins , put it all together , and reinstalled.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Sounds like the shear bolts didn't let go soon enough and the gears took some of the damage.

Here is a link to some gearbox vids - - > https://www.google.com/search?ei=MT...j35i304i39j0i13j0i13i30j0i8i13i30.Io61MiF4g1M

.


----------



## powderhound

Thanks to all for the suggestions and links; I have taken off the auger/impeller housing and brought it indoors to disassemble once the snow and ice in it melt. I expect to find chewed up gears inside the gear housing. It looks like I'll need to buy it all as a unit, rather than replace gears.:sad2:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

What is the model and serial number off the ID sticker ??

.


----------



## jsup

powderhound said:


> Thanks to all for the suggestions and links; I have taken off the auger/impeller housing and brought it indoors to disassemble once the snow and ice in it melt. I expect to find chewed up gears inside the gear housing. It looks like I'll need to buy it all as a unit, rather than replace gears.:sad2:


Please let us know the results.


----------



## powderhound

I took out the augers and impeller and opened up the gearbox. The key that holds the brass gear onto the auger drive axle had chewed up the hub of the brass gear and pushed the entire axle to one side, misaligning both shear pin holes with the corresponding holes in the auger tubes. I see the auger gearbox has a 5 year warranty. I am just getting into the third year for the machine so it should be covered, according to my operator's manual.


----------



## powderhound

Husqvarna did replace the gearbox under warranty. I installed it myself, and the machine works just fine now! :eusa_clap:


----------



## orangputeh

powderhound said:


> Husqvarna did replace the gearbox under warranty. I installed it myself, and the machine works just fine now! :eusa_clap:


wow. a company that honored it's warranty ( without kicking and screaming )


----------

